# Sharity-Light Marked as Broken



## Keith (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm trying to install Sharity-Light 1.3 from the ports collection. I receive the error: 
	
	



```
Sharity-Light 1.3 is marked a broken: Does not compile. ***Error code 1
```
  This package came from the FreeBSD 8 DVD - so, I completely removed my ports collection with `# rm -rf /usr/ports`.  Then I used `# portsnap fetch` and then `# portsnap extract` to rebuild my ports tree.  Then `# portsnap fetch update` to check for port updates.  When I again tried to instally Sharity-Light with `# cd/usr/ports/net/sharity-light`; then `#cmake install clean`  -  it fails with the above error.  So - now what?


----------



## aragon (Apr 4, 2010)

I haven't used that port myself for years.  Is it still relevant since FreeBSD received native SMBFS support?

You could try fetch and install an old package manually from one of the FTP mirrors.  Otherwise you'll need to try contact the port maintainer directly or fix it yourself and submit the patch in a PR.

If you don't know about FreeBSD's builtin SMBFS support, have a look at mount_smbfs(8) and give it a try first.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 5, 2010)

The port is unmaintained (reverted to ports@), and broken on FreeBSD 8. Look for alternatives.


----------

